# ✿✿مليتي من الاستيشوار؟؟ تعالي هنا ....شعر ناعم كالحرير✿✿



## محمد (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

تحلمين بشعر ناعم حرير خالي من التموجات بطريقه طبيعيه ؟؟

بعد سنوات من النجاح أقدم لكي أختي الغاليه من جديد خلطة الحنه بالأعشاب الطبيعيه الأصليه

فبعد مرور سنوات على إستعمال الخلطة و نتائجها الرائعه اللي ابهرت الجميع و إستفاد

منهه كل البنات فحبيت أعرضهه لج من جديد عشان تستفيدين منهه و

تستعملينهه في المنزل و إنتي مطمئنه فهي التركيبه الوحيده

اللي تنعم شعرج و تخلص من الخشونه و التموجات

وما لهه أي أعراض جانبيه آمنة الإستعمال

للحامل و المرضعه ولكل الأعمار للكبار

و الصغار لأنهه تتكون من

أعشاب طبيعيه  

✿ مميزات الحنه ✿

✿ نعمومه تدوم لسنوات طويله تتعدى 4 سنوات

✿ طبيعه 100% و خاليه من المواد الكيماويه و التمليس

✿أصليه100% و تحمل علامة الجوده

✿ تضيف نعومه طبيعيه للشعر و تخلصج من الخشونه و التموجات في آن واحد

✿ بتكسب شعرج اللون الأسود مع تغطيه كامله للشعر الأبيض

✿ بتطول شعرج

✿ تزيد من كثافة الشعر

✿ تمنع التقصف

✿ بتخلصج من القشره المملله

✿ تمنح الشعر لمعان و رونق مميز

✿ بتوفر لج الوقت و الجهد

✿ بتخلصج من السشوار و الفير بشكل نهائي

هالفوائد و المميزات بتحصلين عليهه من حنة

الأعشاب لتنعيم الشعر الأصليه 100% المتوفره حصريا فقط عند جواهر البحرين

✿حنه + زيت لتثبيت مفعول الحنه✿

✿طبعا خواتي لازم تتأكدون من وجود ملصق علامة الجوده الأصليه و إحذرو من الخلطه
 
✿ طريقة الإستخدام ✿

رجاءا الإنتباه لطريقة الإستخدام لتفادي الإستخدام الخاطئ و الحنه

اللي في الصور حنه خضره للعرض فقط

✿ تخلطين الحنه مع كاس ماء و تحاولين الخلطه تكون غليظه

و طبعا الحنه بتضيف لشعرج اللون الأسود

لو حبيتي تخففين اللون الأسود ضيفي ماء مغلي مع الكركديه بدل الماءالعادي طبعا بعد ما

تصفينه أو أضيفي ماء مغلي مع قهوة النسكافيه طبعا بعد تصفيته من القهوه

✿ تغسلين شعرج بالشامبو وتجففينه وتسشورينه زين ما زين بحيث

يستوي سيده وطايح و خالي من التموجات ..

✿ تحطين الحنه وتتأكدين من تغطيته لكل شعرج و تحطينه من فوق لتحت من بداية

الشعر إلى نهايته و ممكن بدل إستخدام الفرشاه تستخدمين اليدين ..

✿ تلفين شعرج بالنايلون الشفاف اللي يستخدم لتغطية الأكل وتنتظرين 20 ساعه للشعر

الخشن و المموج و 24 ساعه للشعر شديد الخشونه و لا تستخدمين أي نوع من أنواع

الكابات المستخدمه في الصالونات لأنهه تسمح بدخول الهواء مما يؤدي لجفاف الحنه

في الشعر قبل إعطاء مفعولهه يعني رجاءا لا تستغنين عن النايلون

✿ تغسلين شعرج بالماء فقط و ممكن تضيفين البلسم وتحاولين تتخلصين من حبيبات

الحنه بس بدون تمشيط تلفين شعرج بالفوطه وتنتظرين لين يجف شعرج

✿ تدلكين شعرج بالزيت وتتأكدين من تغطيته لكل شعرج وتتركينه لمدة 5

ساعات مع التمشيط المتكرر للشعر

تغسلين شعرج بالشامبو وحمام الزيت يفضل يكون ماركة ويلا والنهايه

 ✿✿✿ شعر ناعم و خالي من التموجات ✿✿✿

اللي ما تحصل على النتيجه المطلوبه من اول

إستعمال تستخدم الحنه على شعرهه مره ثانيه بعد سبوع و راح تحصل على

نتيجه ممتازه بإذن الله و عشان تحافضين على هالنتيجه

الممتازه إستعملي زيت الزيتون مرتين إسبوعيا

- الشعر قبل إستخدام الحنه و طبعا الخشونه و التموجات باينه واضحه

ناعم و خالي من التموجات 

السعر 120 ريال فقط ​


----------

